# Vinyl Shutters



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Welcome Sarge

I have custom painted vinyl shutters
It isn't easy, doesn't really work well, doesn't last too long (at least ut here), and is involved enough that it's almost cheaper for my customers to purchase new ones, as they must be removed and re-hung anyway (a large part of the labor)

If they are looking for a custom color, that's usually their only choice though

As for restoring, rather than painting them, I have heard of a way
I only heard of it recently, and haven't had the chance to check it out
...in fact, I haven't even found a local supplier
But I have heard (from other contractors I trust) that Flood's Restora can work well for these
Now I don't like to recommend things I haven't tried, so this is just me passing along the info...if you know what I mean

(Oh...if you do try it, please let me know how it works )


----------



## Sarge (Jun 7, 2007)

Slickshift, thanks much. I will do some research on it and if I go that route I will certainly report back.

Thanks again!

Back onto my window repaint - is it advisable to strip the paint prior to painting or just take care of any chipping? I completely stripped and sanded when we first bought the place (30 plus years of BAD paint) and sure dont want to go through that again if I can help it.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Usually a simple Scrape and Sand over anything chipping/pealing is fine
If there's a lot....a real lot of pealing, you might need to strip again

7 years...shouldn't be bad enough for that though
Could be out here...but I live in the ocean...lol


----------



## Sarge (Jun 7, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Usually a simple Scrape and Sand over anything chipping/pealing is fine
> If there's a lot....a real lot of pealing, you might need to strip again
> 
> 7 years...shouldn't be bad enough for that though
> Could be out here...but I live in the ocean...lol


Naw, really isnt. A little cracking of the paint here and there, but beyond that - just faded white paint.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

The fading is oxidation, try a de-oxidizer. I haven't checked out restora either,but I suspect it's a de-oxidizing agent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

Restora is basically an acrylic clearcoat from what I've heard. Not something we ever carried since I don't think it would sell too well, but I did check into it when it fist came out. It basically restores the finish by putting a clear satin coat on it to bring back depth and shine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't bother with Restora. I just talked to Flood this morning. They no longer even make the product. It was short lived for some reason. Probably more trouble and expense than it's worth.


----------



## Sarge (Jun 7, 2007)

poppameth said:


> Don't bother with Restora. I just talked to Flood this morning. They no longer even make the product. It was short lived for some reason. Probably more trouble and expense than it's worth.


Thanks much. I will look into some form of deoxidizer for the time being


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

poppameth said:


> Don't bother with Restora. I just talked to Flood this morning. They no longer even make the product. It was short lived for some reason. Probably more trouble and expense than it's worth.


Thanks for the update


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

To be honest the paint or vinyl is faded, chaulked. Some cleaners claim to restore them, but they really should be repainted.


----------



## Sarge (Jun 7, 2007)

joewho said:


> To be honest the paint or vinyl is faded, chaulked. Some cleaners claim to restore them, but they really should be repainted.


Joe, that is most likely the case, however, I have not heard of anyone having success with painting vinyl shutters. Since my shutters are pretty big (14x75) I would rather attempt a deox of some sort first


----------



## CoatingsDr (Mar 6, 2008)

*Restoration Of Faded Vinyl Shutters*

The Restora was taken off the market because the new foreign owners of Flood thought it was not in their core business.

IMHO, (disclaimer of bias, I am a good friend of the owner of this company) the best way to restore, rejuvenate and renew dull, faded, oxidized and discolored vinyl shuters (or vinyl siding or vinyl fences) is to use a clear coating from http://vivilon.com

The company has been making restoration and protection coatings for almost 30 years. I know their coatings very wel having used them to restore my boat, motorhome, horse trailer and some vinyl privacy fencing around my home. The product has a weather barrier that is dirt resistent and makes cleanup easy with just a water hose.

If you want a way to rejuvenate any oxidized surface, whether vinyl or not, Vivilon will get the job done right. Like i said, just MHO, but I work as a chemist and know good chemistry.


----------



## sziring (Nov 12, 2010)

*Decided to paint my vinyl shutters another color*

I read lots of posts on a bunch of sites all talking about reasons for not painting my vinyl shutters a different color. I still decided to go against normal advise and paint my vinyl shutters a different color. I documented how I did it and will be periodically posting how they held up in the long run here.

http://diy-guide.blogspot.com/2010/11/painting-vinyl-shutters.html


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

just buy new ones,plastic shutters are not too expensive considering the amount of time you will put into them for results that may not work


----------



## DCCenter (Nov 4, 2010)

use Benjamin Moore Aura.


you wont have to paint them again.


there will be no fading, chalking, blistering.


----------



## KB36 (Oct 7, 2011)

If you're looking to restore vinyl shutters instead of painting them, 303 Aerospace Protectant works really well, and protects them agains future UV damage (I also use it on my car).


----------

